# Enduro Fork Seals en México



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Chavos, dónde compran los retenes Enduro para las Fox 32 en México, DF? Hay una tienda que me las vende, pero no tiene ahorita y quiero saber si alguien más consigue de esos.

Les cuento que ahora voy a hacer el mantenimiento a mis Fox! :ihih:

He leído y leído y leído... que bueno es hora de ponerme a trabajar, y me hace falta cambiar los sellos y polveras de una vez.

A ver si alguien los ha visto.

Salú!

P


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pidelos directo de Enduro, llegan en friega y Chris es la neta del planeta


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

ritopc said:


> Pidelos directo de Enduro, llegan en friega y Chris es la neta del planeta


Gracias ritopc. Ví los cargos de envío y se miran de miedo .

Voy a ver en jensonusa.com.

Salú!

Tal vez alguien más los ha visto en alguna tienda del DF.

P


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo también los pedí directo y llegaron rápido.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

pabloquintana said:


> Gracias ritopc. Ví los cargos de envío y se miran de miedo .
> P


Cuales?? El de 9 dolares por correo normal? Te tarda como dos semanas. No es inmediato y no tiene rastreo, pero pues con el envio mas caro te tarda mas o menos igual.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

pabloquintana said:


> Gracias ritopc. Ví los cargos de envío y se miran de miedo .
> 
> Voy a ver en jensonusa.com.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pidelos a USA , aquí en Puebla hay una tienda que los tiene pero mas caros que pedirlos a USA con todo y flete u lo que sea, la única diferencia es que aquí los tienes de inmediato , pero si no te urgen pídelos a USA.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

BTI, Universal Cycles, Chain Reaction Cycles, Cambria, Jenson etc los manejan.

Pidelos al que ofrezca mejor shipping.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Menos de 8 dolares..... ta cañon..... vaya... cuestan mas el par de chelas que me tomaria al cambiarlos..... bueno quien sabe a lo mejor los prondria mal y tendria que comprar otros .. y otras chelas... damn.. maldito circulo vicioso..

Ya en serio, te parece caro 8 dolares?... es un costo insignificante para lo que cuesta un deporte como el nuestro.


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

ritopc said:


> Ya en serio, te parece caro 8 dolares?... es un costo insignificante para lo que cuesta un deporte como el nuestro.


Bueno, bueno, bueno, no se me animoseen mucho. 

Me refería al envío ultra-urgente de $52.86 de los gringos. Eso me pareció caro, pues total saldrían en casi $900 pesos de los mexicas! :nono:

Creo que soy demasiado desesperado, así que tendré que aguantarme y comprárselos a mi amigo de Bicipingos el martes próximo.

Gracias por las sugerencias.

:thumbsup:

P


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

En ocasiones cuando una bici urge no queda mas que palmar para que llegue bien , rastreada y segura , acabo de pagar casi 400 usd. por una bici completa embarcada de USA para Camotelandia .
Me la embarcaron el lunes en la tarde , me la entregaron hoy , vino en una caja tamaño caguama , completamente armada, tiene razón Ritopc , el mtb es caro , para que hacerle al loco pensando que es vara vara ja ja ja ja .

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

yo siempre he pensado no hay hobbie barato. En el mtb muy bien puedes andar con una bici no tan cara y andar mejor que muchos que traen mejores bicis, pero si quieres traer lo mejor claro que es caro.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Pidelos directo de Enduro, llegan en friega y Chris es la neta del planeta


Totalmente de acuerdo con RitoPC, y los precios de envio son sumamente baratos, jejeje olvidate de JensonUSA, a partir del 2011 solo ofrecen envios via UPS, y cuesta minimo 40usd, ademas tienes que pagarle a la aduana cada vey que usas UPS.

Pidelos directamente!:thumbsup:


----------

